
Gmail is down in US, Europe - callmevlad
https://www.cnet.com/news/gmail-is-down-internationally-disrupting-work-flows/
======
callmevlad
Status update from Google:
[https://twitter.com/GoogleforWork/status/776079823773044736](https://twitter.com/GoogleforWork/status/776079823773044736)

------
lsiunsuex
Working fine for me - received an email just a minute ago and fine all
morning, across multiple apps for business accounts / different domains - from
NY.

------
pynerds
It's working fine in India as well.

